# Alloy Wheels



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Hymer B584 on a Fiat Ducato 2.8 Chassis. Has anybody here fitted alloy wheels to their Hymer and if so is it worth the weight gain/loss you know what I mean? Also where did you buy them from, I know there are lots of wheels for cars but I suppose they will have to be extra strong for motor homes.

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Peter

The weight saving of Alloy's may be an advantage on a sports car but I doubt if you will notice any difference on a 3 ton motor home.

If you want some because they look nice and they will not rust then buy some for that reason only.

Trevor


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We like the look of alloys for the van but were worried about the weight, and ours is a small van,we just got fancy wheel trims instead, there are some nice ones out there that give you the look of alloys, let me know if you decide to fit them, which ones you get and if you like them, we could change our minds

Anne


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Anne 

Why would you be worried about the weight when alloys are lighter than steel wheels ?

Trevor


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I was worried about the weight of the van on the alloys, they look flimsy to me, Tony will laugh if he reads this

Anne


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

we've alloys on our hymer, not sure on the weight, will have a look... they certainly aren't flimsy... think they're made by borbet

w


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Alloy wheels*

Hi,just a thought on fitting alloy wheels to your Hymer,check with insurers to make sure they are happy,check that you can buy a replacement if you damage one as they usually cpome in sets of four,fitted a set to my wifes car and kerbed one,but cannot buy just one to replace it!
cheers Curlyboy


----------



## Mark_Sims (May 22, 2008)

Did you purchase any? was thinking of the same for our 2001 CS494 Fiat Ducato (I presume I'd be on SWB Vantec Alloys as our wheelbase is just under 3m). However, I remembered that I would probably also need to buy a full set of wheel nuts/studs as alloys and steel often have different face angles (on my landrover alloys have different nuts to steel wheels). Might just clean up and respray the steel ones. 
regards, 
Mark


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark!

Our Coral, the one in the avatar, came with alloys already fitted. They do look smart but, as an extra, they would have cost £700!! 8O

Hey, I can think of better ways of spending such an amount. The point here is that you CAN have alloys on a motorhome, provided they are the right ones. Just buying van alloys is not enough. 

And yes, if you fitted alloys to YOUR MH, you would need dedicated studs as the interface on steel/alloy is different. So you would need to keep a set of studs for the spare wheel, which I would assume to be steel.

In the case of Our Coral, 2007 X2/50, the SAME studs can be used on both metals. But not on your MH!

Certainly, a cheaper way of smartening-up your wheels is to find a set of trims. They can be very cheap. I've just done a Google for "commercial wheel trim prices" and came up with this link:

http://www.toys4cars.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2318_2321

The ones I saw for Fiat/Peugeot were £49.99 for a set of four.

Have fun regardless. :wink:


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

good info here run mouse over picture it displays the weight capacity of the wheel/

We have the AEZ Vantage alloys have a weight rating of 1320Kgs per wheel, which strong enough for a 3.9 ton M/H 8) Not on a Fiat, though they do 'em for Fiats as well.

May as well go for 16" wheels with 65 ratio tyres if you have 15" now 8) which is what we did.
Got ours from >>here<<



> Hi Peter
> The weight saving of Alloy's may be an advantage on a sports car but I doubt if you will notice any difference on a 3 ton motor home.
> 
> If you want some because they look nice and they will not rust then buy some for that reason only.
> Trevor


The advantage is that the weight saved can by better used to up your payload, every extra bottle of wine helps :lol: Also helps your suspension by reducing the unsprung weight on hubs and bearings etc.

Carol


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Alloys*

Hi! I like the Tyresave site. Very informative!


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

>>>UncleNorm
It is good place to start as it has a lot of M/H specific information. and a comprehensive list of make/model fitments and pictures of wheels on motorhomes :lol: When you know the name of the wheels you want it is easier to search around for a good price


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I am going to get some stainless wheel trims for our 584. Is it really worth the extra expense of a set of alli's plus one spare and a new set of tyres, that's what I asked myself. But each to their own.

It's worth asking your insurance company before hand as they don't like you adding things on.

Johnny F


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Is it really worth the extra expense of a set of alli's plus one spare and a new set of tyres, that's what I asked myself. But each to their own.
> Johnny F


I needed new tyres anyway 225 x 70 x 15" load range /120 would of cost me say &400+ locally. So I went >>here<< and for £560 now have 16" wheels with correct load rated tyres + set of wheel nuts + set of locking nuts 8) 8)

So wait until you need tyres, it's the best way to do it.

Of interest to others maybe: There are new unused 6 stud Sprinter/LT spare wheels for sale at bargain prices. Your good fortune apparently is because companies are forbidding their drivers from changing flat tyres by the roadside on "health & safety" recommendations 8O So spare wheels and jacks are being sold off :lol: Another case of HSE gone mad :evil:

Carol


----------

